# “Short” Blank Size



## MRDucks2 (Nov 27, 2018)

As I am working with a bunch of wood from a retired turner, I have some pieces I can separate usable “short” blanks from pieces for casting or inlay. 

My question is, what is the preferred size range for a “short” blank. My standard is 5-1/4” with a range of 5”-6” for regular blanks. 

I have seen mentioned that a blank need to be 2-1/2” for a Sierra. Is that a good bottom for squaring and turning or would 2-5/8 be better?

Thanks for the feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Nov 27, 2018)

If you are talking Sierra Twist, then 2 1/2" is perfectly adequate as finished barrel length is 2.21".

Even for a Sierra Click, which has finished barrel length of 2.42", a starting length of 2 1/2" is OK if you are careful.


----------



## magpens (Nov 27, 2018)

If you are talking Sierra Twist, then 2 1/2" is perfectly adequate as finished barrel length is 2.21".

Even for a Sierra Click, which has finished barrel length of 2.42", a starting length of 2 1/2" is OK if you are careful and reasonably skilled.


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 28, 2018)

For most single barrels, 2.5" to 2.625" gets it there.  But, there's a large number of kits that push the 3" mark--Vertex Click, Atlas (Patriot, Polaris), many of the PSI "themed" kits (Celtic, etc)--all at 2.88" to 2.90".  

earl


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 28, 2018)

Sounds like a chance to try segmenting blanks.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 28, 2018)

Yep, segmented blanks. I just cut a piece of a "board" from the $5 bin at Woodcraft. I got at least 12 blanks, 3/4x3/4x5, out of it and still have some left over. I pulled the copies of my pen instructions and that went up to 24 blanks for many kits. The five inch blanks are for Slimline kits, the other kits take blanks of not more that about 3 inches.


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Yep, segmented blanks. I just cut a piece of a "board" from the $5 bin at Woodcraft. I got at least 12 blanks, 3/4x3/4x5, out of it and still have some left over. I pulled the copies of my pen instructions and that went up to 24 blanks for many kits. The five inch blanks are for Slimline kits, the other kits take blanks of not more that about 3 inches.



Yeah, when i cut a board, i sometimes cut length i need for what i'm working on, leave the rest intact so there is a degree of flexibility.  Band saw is always plugged in!!
earl


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the answers and feedback, gang. Exactly the info I needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

